# La Paz



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

We are looking at the calendar for a short trip to perhaps La Paz in early June. We have some AeroMexico miles we have to use up. 

We are not looking at moving there etc - but who knows about the future. We have been to Cabo years ago and to be honest it didn't make a good impression. I wasn't thinking of renting a car on this trip. Currently I have a place called 'Casa al Mar' opened in my browser for a place to stay.

BUT the real reason for my post. I thought maybe we would try a day of fishing while we were there. Does anyone have any experience fishing on the west coast, actually catching something, purchasing a cooler, packing it and flying it back to say Mexico City ?


----------



## ForumAdmin (Jul 25, 2013)

I lived in La Paz about a decade ago. If you get the chance check out the Todos Santos town about 2 hours away. Great little city and if you make it out there you NEED to check out Balandra bay beach, about a 20 minute drive from el centro.

Regarding fishing: My roommates and I used to go fishing about once a month and most often with renting a ponga that came with a captain. We once rented a big boat to fishing for marlin but man that was way more expensive and more of luxury event. Many of the places will butcher and vacuum seal your fish for you to allow for transport. Before I moved home we went fishing and I brought back a small cooler in a duffel bag back to Canada with no issues. 
-Philip


----------

